# Show off your cage setups



## Mystic (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I was hoping we could start a thread where everyone could post pictures of their cage set ups to help others get ideas for their bunny cages.

this is my pitiful cage set up for right now. I am planning on using a old playpen I had for my ferrets as their real cage, but my friend is borrowing it so for now they are in this until I can get my pen back from my friend. this cage is a home made bin cage I had originally made for pet mice. I dont have any blankets in with them yet because I have been litter training them and when there was blankets in with them they kept peeing on them, so once i'm sure they are pretty litter trained I will put some blankets in with them.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 2, 2013)

You should check out the cage page thats created every year and add your cage and maybe your future plans to it 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/

2013 cages


----------



## Mystic (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks watermelons! ^_^


----------



## DixieDoodle (Apr 3, 2013)

dixie's set up :bunnybutt:


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 3, 2013)

Revive the idea.. Here's Acacia's cat proofed condo>> It's not very pretty looking but it's large enough for her since she prefers her space and privacy. *eta* the flooring has since been modified. It's layered with a plastic mat and some newspapers to absorb her jumping down and then topped with one full sheet. She kept pulling the fibres out of the mats!


----------



## Mystic (Apr 3, 2013)

awesome set ups guys, and what cute little buns!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys, can you re-post your photos on the link that Watermelons noted above? That way all the cage photos for 2013 will be in one thread.

Thanks!!!


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/


----------

